# Butter Braid Help!  (The Ones You Buy From Fundraisers)



## missmulan

I bought a cream cheese butter braid from a cookie dough fundraiser from DD/DS's school.  This is the one where you had to leave it out for 7-8 hours, in room temp, so that the dough can rise.  Anyway, DH thought he was being helpful by cleaning up the kitchen and threw away the wrapper that gave the baking directions.  Now that my dough rised, I don't know what to do next???

Does anyone know what oven temp to use and for how long?  

Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## poochie

missmulan said:
			
		

> I bought a cream cheese butter braid from a cookie dough fundraiser from DD/DS's school.  This is the one where you had to leave it out for 7-8 hours, in room temp, so that the dough can rise.  Anyway, DH thought he was being helpful by cleaning up the kitchen and threw away the wrapper that gave the baking directions.  Now that my dough rised, I don't know what to do next???
> 
> Does anyone know what oven temp to use and for how long?
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help!



Looked it up on Google, had to do that for Zap a Snack pizza once.

Butter Braid® Baking & Handling Tips
So Easy to Enjoy!

Set out at bedtime, bake in the morning or set out first thing in the morning to bake for the evening meal!

Note: It is best to store Butter Braids® in a deep freezer 



Butter Braid® Baking Directions 

Take Butter Braid® out of bag and then put in a 9" x 13" greased, noninsulated, metal pan with at least 1" sides. Cover Braid with plastic wrap for best results. 
Let Braid sit out 8 to 12 hours to thaw and rise until about double in size. (Ideal room temperature 70 degrees F.) 
Bake at 325 degrees F for 25-30 minutes until golden brown. Oven temperatures may vary therefore baking times and/or temperatures may require adjustment. 
Let Butter Braid® cool for 15-30 minutes before slicing (an electric knife works the best). 
After slicing cut corner of frosting packet and drizzle over top of the Butter Braid®. 

The Shortcut Method of Preparing Butter Braid® 

We recommend the above methods for best results, but if you get into a bind, there is a way to make a Butter Braid® quicker. 

"Speed-Raise" your Butter Braid®: 
Preheat oven to 175 degrees F. 
Turn off oven. Place Butter Braid® in oven to thaw and rise. 
Let dough rise 2 to 4 hours, until it doubles in size. Check every 20 minutes after first hour to make sure the Butter Braid® doesn't rise too much. 
Leave Butter Braid® in the oven, set to 325 degrees F. Bake 25 to 30 minutes. 
Let it cool & slice 

Note: Allowing the Butter Braid® to thaw and rise 8 to 12 hours is the preferred method of preparation and will give you the best results.

Caramel Roll Baking Directions 

Option 1 

Take precut rolls and caramel packet out of bag. Put caramel packet in hot water until soft (do not microwave). 
Take caramel packet out of water, knead bag for approximately 15 seconds, cut off one end, then squeeze caramel into an 8" x 8" x 2" baking pan. Spread caramel evenly over bottom of pan. 
Break or cut apart the nine precut rolls and place in pan on top of caramel. Cover pan with plastic wrap for best results. 
Let caramel rolls rise until approximately double in size. (6-8 hours) 
Place in oven on middle rack and bake at 325 degrees for 15 to 20 minutes until golden brown. Oven temperatures may vary therefore baking times and/or temperatures may require adjustment. 
Take out of oven, then turn upside down onto serving platter or wax paper. 

Option 2 

Follow directions 1, 2, 3, from option 1. 
Put pan in refrigerator overnight. 
In the morning, preheat oven on warm then turn oven off. Take pan of rolls out of refrigerator and place in oven to rise. 
Let rolls rise until double in size, 1/2 to 2 hours. Check every 15 minutes. 
Go to step 5 in option 1. 

ENJOY!


----------



## missmulan

poochie said:
			
		

> Looked it up on Google, had to do that for Zap a Snack pizza once.




I have to laugh at myself at the embarassment I feel!  that was easy! 

thank you!!


----------



## poochie

missmulan said:
			
		

> I have to laugh at myself at the embarassment I feel!  that was easy!
> 
> thank you!!



You are very welcome, we all have those moments now and then. I know I have them constantly.


----------

